# [Raccourci Réveil] s'active même sans réveil ...



## StéphanH (1 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour,
Ce matin, jour férié.  J'ai donc désactivé le réveil depuis mon iPhone.  Ma Watch n'a pas sonné non plus.
Toutefois, le raccourci "Réveil" s'est déclenché à l'heure programmé du réveil, ouvrant les volets, allumant la lumière et mettant France Info !!!

Sous iOS14, le fait de supprimer le réveil désactivait le raccourci.
Y a-t-il une manip pour faire de même sous iOS15 ???

Merci.


----------

